# Injuries During BMQ



## Kaniff (17 Oct 2020)

If you injure yourself during the BMQ do you fail? I'm in great health and shape but over the years of being a runner it has taken a toll on my knee. Its not injured but after a good run I feel it in my knee and I usually take a couple days off running until it feels better. I'm sure I don't have the option of choosing to not run during the BMQ so I am thinking it may lead to an injury. I am hoping not and plan on doing some strengthening/ conditioning as much as I can before I go and just push through the pain/discomfort but just thinking of the worst case scenario.


----------



## CBH99 (17 Oct 2020)

If it is still a real issue after starting BMQ, just talk to the course staff about the issue.  There are always a few recruits that have issues with running, so other forms of PT may be used as a replacement for runs at times.  This is something that will be very specific to your BMQ course & the staff on it.

Overall, I wouldn't worry too much about BMQ.  It isn't what it used to be - nowhere close.  It is much more civilized now than it used to be, and the focus now is on the 'Basic stuff" more than anything else.  


 :2c:


----------



## Remius (17 Oct 2020)

What trade are going into after?


----------



## Navy_Pete (18 Oct 2020)

For ref, I totally wrote off my back during basic, but spent 5 months on PAT platoon doing daily physio/rehab before recoursing and getting it done. I couldn't move my arms/torso enough to dress myself for a while, let alone do anything useful, so was definitely a course ending injury, but lots of people had minor things with restrictions that didn't stop them finishing, so really depends on the nature of the injury and when it happens in the course (ie big difference to miss the field portion vice a few days of garrison classes).

If you talk to your instructors that will help, but worse case there are lots of processes in place for folks that get injured to heal up and get back in the saddle.

As an aside, you may want to also look at how you are running. I used to have crippling shin splints, but switched to running on the pad of my feet (aka Chi running, and other names). It takes a while to build up to it, but it completely changes which muscles are engaging and massively reduces the shock load (by letting the natural mechanics of your feet and legs act as shock absorbers). For me that pretty much eliminated the shin splints. The minimalist shoes help with learning that as there is no real padding on the sole to take up the shock, so it actually hurts if you land heel first.


----------



## Kaniff (19 Oct 2020)

Remius said:
			
		

> What trade are going into after?


Infantry


----------



## Remius (19 Oct 2020)

Kaniff said:
			
		

> Infantry



That could be problematic on your trade course.  Basic is one thing, but your DP1 Infantry is another. 

You’ll not only be running but you’ll also be running with a lot of gear on.  Lots of stop and go and dropping to the ground and getting up.  Not to mention kneeling a lot while on the move.  You may not have a few days between runs.  It might be a matter of a few mins to a few hours before you are running again.  

Knees, ankles, elbows and backs take some punishment on these courses and are common injuries.  Some get recoursed and allow time to heal, some just soldier through it and others don’t come back or get remustered to a less physically demanding trade.  It’s case by case.

Either way take care of your knees as long as you can and while on course.


----------



## X Royal (19 Oct 2020)

Kaniff did you disclose this pre-excising condition during your medical.


----------



## Kaniff (20 Oct 2020)

X Royal said:
			
		

> Kaniff did you disclose this pre-excising condition during your medical.


 Its not a pre-existing condition, there would be nothing really to report. I am just a bit older now and have learned to listen to my body and can tell that it just doesn't feel like it used to in my 20s after a long run. I have never injured my knee before and in everyday life it doesn't bother me. It may not even bother me during my BMQ, I just wanted to know what the worst case scenario would be in case.


----------



## jeffb (20 Oct 2020)

Remius said:
			
		

> That could be problematic on your trade course.  Basic is one thing, but your DP1 Infantry is another.



This is spot on. Your trade course will be much more punishing on you than basic. I`d suggest you speak with a doctor with a specialty in sports medicine and see if there is anything you can do to improve your knee. Before I joined I was having some IT Band issues around my knee probably based on some bad training practices. I was able to correct these based on the advice of a doctor who specialized in sports medicine and have not had any problems since. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Kaniff (20 Oct 2020)

jeffb said:
			
		

> This is spot on. Your trade course will be much more punishing on you than basic. I`d suggest you speak with a doctor with a specialty in sports medicine and see if there is anything you can do to improve your knee. Before I joined I was having some IT Band issues around my knee probably based on some bad training practices. I was able to correct these based on the advice of a doctor who specialized in sports medicine and have not had any problems since.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks! Yes I plan on seeing a sports doctor to work on some strengthening exercises & work on my form. Im pretty sure a lot of it has to do with my form and the fact that im all heels when I run.


----------

